#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  >  Картофельное пюре

## Буль

> Лучше пюре.


Как Вы делаете пюре?

----------


## Нико

> Как Вы делаете пюре?


Ну, варю картошку. Потом блендером с маслом и сливками, либо с молоком. Главное -- чтобы не было слишком жидким. Иной раз хорошо добавить туда сыр и зеленый лук.

----------

Буль (05.06.2013), Маркион (06.06.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Как Вы делаете пюре?


1. От старшей сестры.
Отварить и отцедить килограмм картошки. Слегка подавить толкачом прямо в кастрюльке, дальше: положить грамм 30 сливочного масла, влить полстакана молока и одно сырое яйцо. Посолить. И, вернув на малый огонь, толочь это всё в пюре, пока не загустеет. Если нечаянно влили много молока, надо добавить ещё одно сырое яйцо, чуть соли, и мешать пока не загустеет прямо на огне от дна (это чтобы не переживать что пюре слишком жидкое, его можно так спасти и загустить.
2. Декоративное пюре.
Очень маленьким детям нравится. По первому рецепту приготовить пюре. Отдельно сварить одну свеклу в кожуре. И натереть немного свеклы в пюре на мелкой тёрке.
3. Зелёное пюре. См. первый рецепт. Только добавить очень молодого сырого шпината, буквально горсть. Плюс мелко искрошить немного укропных листьев на готовое + для вкуса и украшения одно варёное яйцо на тёрку, как твёрдым сыром блюда посыпают.

----------

Буль (05.06.2013), Нико (05.06.2013)

----------


## Нико

Только не знала, что в пюре яйца кладут. :Wink:

----------


## Буль

> 1. От старшей сестры.
> Отварить и отцедить килограмм картошки. Слегка подавить толкачом прямо в кастрюльке, дальше: положить грамм 30 сливочного масла, влить полстакана молока и одно сырое яйцо. Посолить. И, вернув на малый огонь, толочь это всё в пюре, пока не загустеет. Если нечаянно влили много молока, надо добавить ещё одно сырое яйцо, чуть соли, и мешать пока не загустеет прямо на огне от дна (это чтобы не переживать что пюре слишком жидкое, его можно так спасти и загустить.


ИМХО это будет толчёный картофель с молоком и яйцом, а не пюре. 

А как его подавать и употреблять? Мне кажется это блюдо будет достаточно "тяжело" для желудка, нет?

----------


## Буль

> Только не знала, что в пюре яйца кладут.


Честно говоря, я тоже не знал. Похоже, это из народной практики -- положить яйцо туда, где оно "лишним не будет". Я видел что его кладут в котлеты и даже в люля-кебаб.

----------

Нико (05.06.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Честно говоря, я тоже не знал. Похоже, это из народной практики -- положить яйцо туда, где оно "лишним не будет". Я видел что его кладут в котлеты и даже в люля-кебаб.


Да, Вы правы.
Это дешёвый белок просто. Ну и такое пюре другого вкуса, попробуйте сами. И там и молока тогда побольше.

----------


## AndyZ

Самое главное для приготовления идеального пюре это вот такая штука как на картинке, по-английски food mill. Эффект такой, как если пропустить картошку несколько раз через мелкое сито. Добавить только молоко, соль, белый перец, сливочное масло.

----------

Буль (02.10.2014), Джнянаваджра (05.06.2013)

----------


## Буль

Я делаю так:

1. Чищу картошку щёткой от земли
2. Срезаю шкурку, но не выкидываю
3. В холодную несолёную воду ставлю вариться картофель
4. Если шкурки чистые -- кладу через какое-то время их к картофелю, если шкурки старые -- варю отдельно.
5. Когда картофель сварится -- откидываю и даю остыть. Отвар шкурок пусть тоже остывает.
6. Беру 30% сливочного масла от массы картофеля. Можно и 50%, если не жалко фигуру  :Wink: 
7. Протираю картофель сквозь сито вместе с маслом. Самое важное тут -- аэрация смеси. 
8. В процессе добавляю очищенный отвар шкурок, соль. Консистенция должна быть суфле-образной.
9. Можно вмешать мелко порубленную зелень.
10. Формирую на тарелке, поливаю сверху чесночным маслом.

Мир уже никогда не станет таким, как прежде...  :Wink:

----------

AndyZ (05.06.2013), Neroli (05.06.2013), Аурум (05.06.2013), Иляна (05.06.2013), Маркион (06.06.2013), Нико (05.06.2013), Паня (07.06.2013), Чиффа (07.06.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Я делаю так:
> 
> 1. Чищу картошку щёткой от земли
> 2. Срезаю шкурку, но не выкидываю
> 3. В холодную несолёную воду ставлю вариться картофель
> 4. Если шкурки чистые -- кладу через какое-то время их к картофелю, если шкурки старые -- варю отдельно.
> 5. Когда картофель сварится -- откидываю и даю остыть. Отвар шкурок пусть тоже остывает.
> 6. Беру 30% сливочного масла от массы картофеля. Можно и 50%, если не жалко фигуру 
> 7. Протираю картофель сквозь сито вместе с маслом. Самое важное тут -- аэрация смеси. 
> ...


Бао, может Вам переквалифицироваться в управдомы? То бишь, стать шеф-поваром где-нить в Париже? Кстати, в Дхарамсале тут тоже требуются шеф-повара, но я уверена, что Вы не согласитесь на такую мизерную зарплату. )

----------


## Neroli

> Я делаю так:
> 
> 1. Чищу картошку щёткой от земли


Я сначала было подумала, что "от земли" - это направление в котором надо чистить. магическое действо для улучшения вкуса пюре.  :Smilie:

----------

Алик (07.06.2013), Буль (05.06.2013), Иван Денисов (09.06.2013), Иляна (06.06.2013), Поляков (06.06.2013)

----------


## Буль

> Я сначала было подумала, что "от земли" - это направление в котором надо чистить. магическое действо для улучшения вкуса пюре.


Вся "магия" здесь в правильной варке картофеля, которую, к сожалению, многие игнорируют  :Frown:

----------


## Буль

> Бао, может Вам переквалифицироваться в управдомы? То бишь, стать шеф-поваром где-нить в Париже?


Ой, ну что Вы, что Вы! В сём городе такие шефы процветают, не мне чета! Они меня живьём съедят вместе со всем мизанплясом!  :Wink: 




> Кстати, в Дхарамсале тут тоже требуются шеф-повара, но я уверена, что Вы не согласитесь на такую мизерную зарплату. )


Интересно, на какую же сумму приглашают?

----------


## Елена Саяпина

> 6. Беру 30% сливочного масла от массы картофеля. Можно и 50%, если не жалко фигуру


печень жалко. Очень.

----------

Ашвария (06.06.2013), Топпер- (06.06.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> печень жалко. Очень.


Да там нолик лишний наверное ошибочно вышел, как у меня когдато, шо грибы надо 4 минуты кипятить, а не 40  :Smilie: 
. . .
Вот кому пюре не жалко:
Зразы картофельные.
Сварить картошку, в пюре помять без жира. Когда слегка остынет, добавить перец, куркуму, яйцо (одно на полкилограмма массы картошки), соль и перемешать в тесто.
Нажарить лука, мелко нарезав, и добавив в него мелко нарезанных ножек шампиньонов (из в два раза больше грамм чем лука). Это смешать с мелко нарезаными шляпками шампиньонов.
Пюре, которое остыло, разделить на колобки, которые обвалять в муке, и с каждого сформировать пирожок в форме котлеты, внутри с грибной начинкой. Жарить на подсолнечном масле.
Многие любят с грибным соусом, такие как я - со сметаной.

----------


## Neroli

> печень жалко. Очень.


А че за нее переживать? В следующей жизни будет как новенькая.

----------

Буль (06.06.2013), Кунсанг (08.06.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Ой, ну что Вы, что Вы! В сём городе такие шефы процветают, не мне чета! Они меня живьём съедят вместе со всем мизанплясом!


Хехе, там русские рестораны тоже есть  :Wink: 





> Интересно, на какую же сумму приглашают?


Полагаю, долларов на 300  :Cry:

----------

Буль (06.06.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Да там нолик лишний наверное ошибочно вышел, как у меня когдато, шо грибы надо 4 минуты кипятить, а не 40 
> . . .
> Вот кому пюре не жалко:
> Зразы картофельные.
> Сварить картошку, в пюре помять без жира. Когда слегка остынет, добавить перец, куркуму, яйцо (одно на полкилограмма массы картошки), соль и перемешать в тесто.
> Нажарить лука, мелко нарезав, и добавив в него мелко нарезанных ножек шампиньонов (из в два раза больше грамм чем лука). Это смешать с мелко нарезаными шляпками шампиньонов.
> Пюре, которое остыло, разделить на колобки, которые обвалять в муке, и с каждого сформировать пирожок в форме котлеты, внутри с грибной начинкой. Жарить на подсолнечном масле.
> Многие любят с грибным соусом, такие как я - со сметаной.


Леся, мы с Вами на одной волне. Ваше сообщение на ночь не читала, но сегодня мне приснилось, что я жарю картофельные зразы. Огромное спасибо за рецепт!!!!

----------


## Буль

> печень жалко. Очень.


Просто не надо по 2 кг. в одну порцию отгружать, и не придётся волноваться за печень. Нормальная порция 100 - 120 гр., что составляет 30-50 гр. масла.

----------


## Поляков

> Мир уже никогда не станет таким, как прежде...


Чума. Пюре не делаю, потому что лень картошку мять , а тут десять пунктов ))

----------

Neroli (06.06.2013), Pema Sonam (06.06.2013), Буль (06.06.2013), Паня (07.06.2013)

----------


## Елена Саяпина

> Просто не надо по 2 кг. в одну порцию отгружать, и не придётся волноваться за печень. Нормальная порция 100 - 120 гр., что составляет 30-50 гр. масла.


50 грамм жира - это дневная норма по жирам для тетеньки моего возраста, веса и физической нагрузки  :Smilie:  Это чтож, потом весь деть питаться продуктами с нулевым содержанием жира?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Елена Саяпина

> А че за нее переживать? В следующей жизни будет как новенькая.


видимо, в этой жизни она у вас никогда не болела  :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

> видимо, в этой жизни она у вас никогда не болела


У меня поджелудочная болит, до печени как-то все руки не доходят  :Smilie:

----------


## Кузьмич

> А че за нее переживать? В следующей жизни будет как новенькая.


А что, у всех живых существ есть печень?  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Neroli

> А что, у всех живых существ есть печень?


У кого ни спросишь, у всех есть.

----------


## Кузьмич

> У кого ни спросишь, у всех есть.


Фи, какой антропоцентризм  :Smilie: ... А у нежити всякой?

----------


## Нико

> У кого ни спросишь, у всех есть.


И у богов?

----------


## Neroli

Ну начинается... Далась вам эта печень? Есть хорошо, нет - еще лучше.

----------

Кузьмич (06.06.2013), Паня (07.06.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> И у богов?


Ну да  :Smilie:  мы им уже, как говорится в Украине, в печёнках сидим.

----------


## Буль

> 50 грамм жира - это дневная норма по жирам для тетеньки моего возраста, веса и физической нагрузки  Это чтож, потом весь деть питаться продуктами с нулевым содержанием жира?


На Ваше усмотрение. Вас же никто не неволит есть всё, что здесь публикуется.

----------


## Германн

Коровье масло и мелко рубленый укроп с луком.

----------


## Ашвария

> Коровье масло и мелко рубленый укроп с луком.


Это ещё или уже?..
Между прочим это мои любимые бутерброды в юности. И шоб лук был сверху сочными кольцами, и иней соли сверху. Вместо пюре  :Smilie:

----------

Буль (02.10.2014)

----------


## Германн

> Это ещё или уже?..


Это вместе с картошкой. Идеальное пюре.

----------

Кузьмич (06.06.2013)

----------


## Алик

Из детства :
Парится очищенная картошка в русской печи, свиное сало режется на кубики по полсантиметра где-то и жарится на чугунной сковородке на керогазе, пока не превратится в полную сковороду шкварок, плавающих в кипящем жире. Деревянной толкушкой в чугунке толчется картошка,  и затем в нее вливается почти весь жир из сковороды вместе со шкварками. Пюре перемешивается хорошенько, а в это время на оставшемся жире жарится яичница-глазунья. Пюре с яичницей выкладывается в одну тарелку. Плюс на столе  хрустящие божественного вкуса и запаха маринованные огурцы, домашняя колбаса  и простокваша из погреба. Плюс иногда селедка бочковая.

----------

Буль (02.10.2014)

----------


## Буль

Сейчас придёт Пема, и расскажет, насколько это всё вредно для практики...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Wink:

----------

Аурум (07.06.2013), Ашвария (07.06.2013), Кузьмич (07.06.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Сейчас придёт Пема, и расскажет, насколько это всё вредно для практики...


Скислое молоко с огурцами и селёдкой и сало с добавлением картошки, да??
Пемозаменитель предлагает другой рецепт.
Картошка печёная в рапе (насыщенный солевой раствор, где в тёплой воде соль уже перестанет растворяться) или молодая: просто помыть и в духовку (только на дно посуды где печётся масла дать, а в полуготовность картошку перевернуть ложкой).
С селёдкой например такое:
с вечера до утра в холодильнике оставить почищенную селёдку залитую простоквашей плюс на полкило 12 целых горошин душистого перца, в стеклянной банке. Утром селёдку оттуда вынуть, а рассол выбросить; разложить аккуратно кусочки в салатник, из рассчёта сок из 1 лимона на полкило - обильно окропить, украсить тонкими ломтиками лайма, фиолетовым сырым луком и соломкой из сырой сочной морковки. Обильно оросить подсолнечным рафинированным маслом и присыпать слегка перцем (не чёрным). Плотно закрыть и оставить в холодильнике до обеда. Подавать в той же посуде, добавив свежей зелени для красоты и акцента.

----------


## Neroli

> На Ваше усмотрение. Вас же никто не неволит есть всё, что здесь публикуется.

----------

Алик (07.06.2013), Аурум (07.06.2013), Буль (07.06.2013), Кузьмич (07.06.2013), Кунсанг (08.06.2013), Паня (07.06.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (07.06.2013)

----------


## Аурум

Вот ведь дожили! Самая интересная тема на форуме - тема про картофельное пюре.  :EEK!:   :Confused: 
 :Big Grin:

----------

Кузьмич (07.06.2013), Светлана Тарасевич (07.06.2013), Топпер- (08.06.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (07.06.2013)

----------


## Neljorma

> Вот ведь дожили! Самая интересная тема на форуме - тема про картофельное пюре.


...самая интересующая (обсуждаемая)  :Frown: ((

----------

Аурум (07.06.2013)

----------


## Буль

> Вот ведь дожили! Самая интересная тема на форуме - тема про картофельное пюре.


Дорогой мой, кто же виноват в том, что для Вас самая интересная тема на форуме - тема про картофельное пюре?  :Wink:

----------


## Аурум

> Дорогой мой, кто же виноват в том, что для Вас самая интересная тема на форуме - тема про картофельное пюре?


Почтенный, а разве я кого-то обвинял?

----------


## Нико

Давайте лучше создадим тему "Как скинуть 5-6 кг за две недели". Индуистские схемы не предлагать.

----------

Pema Sonam (07.06.2013), Кузьмич (08.06.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Давайте лучше создадим тему "Как скинуть 5-6 кг за две недели". Индуистские схемы не предлагать.


А я бы набрала 5-6.
Как скинете, скажите где, я подберу.

----------

Буль (07.06.2013), Кузьмич (08.06.2013), Нико (07.06.2013), Светлана Тарасевич (07.06.2013)

----------


## Аурум

> Давайте лучше создадим тему "Как скинуть 5-6 кг за две недели". Индуистские схемы не предлагать.

----------

Буль (07.06.2013), Нико (07.06.2013), Паня (07.06.2013)

----------


## Pema Sonam

> Давайте лучше создадим тему "Как скинуть 5-6 кг за две недели". Индуистские схемы не предлагать.


Да, пора уже. А то как почитаешь темы Шампиньоны, К.пюре, Кулинарные пристрастия Бао и т.п... короче,хочется есть. :Smilie:

----------

Кузьмич (08.06.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (07.06.2013)

----------


## Алик

> Давайте лучше создадим тему "Как скинуть 5-6 кг за две недели". Индуистские схемы не предлагать.


На мой взгляд, главное в любом рецепте похудания (или потолстения  ?)  - это сила воли и правильная мотивация. Вот, например, Ян Блюминг ( 10 Дан карате Кекусинкай,  10 дан дзюдо и т.д.) авторитетно утверждает, что настоящий боец начинается со 100 кг.

----------


## Кунсанг

Я похудел однажды конкретно и сильно. Начал кушать рис и бруснику. Больше ничего не ел. Тренер по карате сказал что я тяжелый и вес у меня некачественный и нужно похудеть и потом набрать качественный вес. Аппетита вообще не стало и за две недели я похудел так, что меня качало от ветра и в ушах шумел какой-то ветер. Тренер сказал, ты это того, кончай худеть, пора уже вес набирать. Зеленый чай с молоком, рис и брусника. Так можно похудеть. Брусника потому что была.

----------

Ритл (08.06.2013), Топпер- (08.06.2013)

----------


## Елена Саяпина

> Я похудел однажды конкретно и сильно. Начал кушать рис и бруснику. Больше ничего не ел. Тренер по карате сказал что я тяжелый и вес у меня некачественный и нужно похудеть и потом набрать качественный вес. Аппетита вообще не стало и за две недели я похудел так, что меня качало от ветра и в ушах шумел какой-то ветер. Тренер сказал, ты это того, кончай худеть, пора уже вес набирать. Зеленый чай с молоком, рис и брусника. Так можно похудеть. Брусника потому что была.


не, ну чо круто, белков организму не давать, жирова не двать, углеводов не давать, причем настолкьо не давать, что всего за две недели довести себя до состояния качания от ветра. Вы хоть понимаете, что в первую очередь при таких диетах идет потея жидкости и мышечно массы, а жирок вполне себе на месте остается?

----------


## Елена Саяпина

> Давайте лучше создадим тему "Как скинуть 5-6 кг за две недели". Индуистские схемы не предлагать.


только хирургическим путем  :Smilie:

----------


## Читтадхаммо

Я последние два месяца придерживаюсь как её назвал" диета из монастыря",утром до 13ч ем что хочу ,а после 13час только воду и если уж сильно "червячок ноет" то фрукты .Никак не связана это диета с буддизмом ,просто по рекомендации кардиолога и все.

----------

Ритл (08.06.2013), Топпер- (08.06.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (08.06.2013)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

А картофель весной в пищу мне кажется опасно даже ,так как он весь чернеет ,дряблый  и невкусный .Новый урожай из Китая на вид хороший вроде но я картофель 3 месяца точно не ел.

----------

Топпер- (08.06.2013)

----------


## Дубинин

Вот тут, очень авторитетный в спортивных кругах, дяденька, упоминает про похудение- про методику движения. (Кстати если посмотреть с первого ролика- попутно узнавая значение терминов-если не известны, то можно начать серьёзно что-то знать про организм).

----------


## Топпер

Барсуки рекомендуют!

----------

Аурум (09.06.2013), Ашвария (08.06.2013), Буль (08.06.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (08.06.2013)

----------


## Алик

Если уже тема плавно перешла на борьбу с лишним весом , то бороться с ним лучше всего в русской бане  при температуре 50 - 60 гр. Цельсия, при более высокой температуре эффективность испарения жидкости через поры падает. После бани как минимум один час ничего не пить. Ну, и, соответственно, не есть дрожжевой хлеб и продукты, содержащие крахмал. Вес падает быстро (хотя , если нет необходимости срочно попасть в низшую весовую категорию, зачем организм мучить?).

----------

Топпер- (09.06.2013)

----------


## Буль

> Если уже тема плавно перешла на борьбу с лишним весом , то бороться с ним лучше всего в русской бане  при температуре 50 - 60 гр. Цельсия, при более высокой температуре эффективность испарения жидкости через поры падает. После бани как минимум один час ничего не пить.


Ну, потеряете воду, загустите кровь, загрузите сердце, создадите угрозу инсульта... Кому это надо? С таким же успехом можно просто пить диуретики. Вода в организме -- далеко не "лишний вес".

----------

Алик (09.06.2013), Дубинин (09.06.2013), Елена Саяпина (09.06.2013), Топпер- (09.06.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (09.06.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Ну, потеряете воду, загустите кровь, загрузите сердце, создадите угрозу инсульта... Кому это надо? С таким же успехом можно просто пить диуретики. Вода в организме -- далеко не "лишний вес".


Вы правы, и это нагрузка на сердце. А диуретики без показаний принимать опасно.
Самый безболезненный способ не набирать вес - это после вечерней физической нагрузки до одного часа не пить жидкости (а хочется :Smilie: ) и уже ничего не есть до утра. Тренер советовал. А ещё резко спорт не бросать, поддерживать себя самостоятельными упражнениями полегче чем в зале, но регулярными. Ну и вообще: ежели кто кого посылает в баню, это не значит шо туда срочно надо бежать, не каждому вообще заходить в сауну можно, даже со здоровым сердцем (вродьбы). Особенно у кого варикозное расширение вен на ногах.
Вообще между прочим хорошие кардиологи могут по кардиограмме определить, кто каким видом спорта серьёзно занимался. Моя мама, которая училась у Чазова, говорила пациентам, что всё в спорте кроме шахмат превыше уровня второго разряда оставляет в организме отпечатки в виде патологии [притом сама в юности была кандидатом в мастера и по спортивной гимнастике, и по акробатике].

----------

Нико (09.06.2013), Топпер- (09.06.2013), Читтадхаммо (09.06.2013)

----------


## Нико

Леся, то есть, полезнее не по утрам, а по вечерам спортом заниматься? Ну или там плаванием, йогой?

----------


## Аурум

Тренеры иногда такого насоветуют... Чаще всего, сколько тренеров - столько мнений.

----------

Буль (09.06.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Леся, то есть, полезнее не по утрам, а по вечерам спортом заниматься? Ну или там плаванием, йогой?


Если это спорт, надо чтобы организм полностью уже проснулся, иначе можно повредить чёто. А лёгкая зарядка для аппетита полезна и проснуться помогает.
Вот анекдот из жизни. В 80-е модно было утром бегать. А я у двоюродной бабушки жила тогда, она радиоточку не выключала. Утром заговорило радио, надену костюм, полчасика побегаю, а пары в институте были на полдесятого. Бабушка сразу накормит, и лягу подремать. Институт-то был рядом, минут 10 идти, а до кафедры терапии добираться минут 40. И постоянно туда опаздывала. Преподаватель спрашивает: чё это всё время опаздываю, а я ему отвечаю (врать-то не умею), что утром бегаю. КАК все ржали, это ужас  :Smilie: .
А преподаватель очень хороший был, и целую лекцию прочитал, что есть люди {редко} которые после физической нагрузки не возбуждаются, а наоборот спят. Потому им на ночь надо гимнастические упражнения делать, а утром не надо.
И вот. Хатха-йога в малых дозах безвредна в любом количестве. Малая доза - это пранаяма не напрягаясь с сосредоточением в такой асане, которая не мешает, а помогает это... випассана. Тогда наоборот: уменьшается потребность в сне, да и в еде тоже.
А плаванием я не занимаюсь. Тут негде. Во- первых, у меня аллергия на хлорку. А во-вторых здесь в городе Львов только одна речка... была... Полтва называется. Только её в конце ХIХ века под канализацию пустили. Оптом, с рыбами и жабами бедненькими.

----------

